# What stuff should i use on my plants...



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

My plants in my aquarium are not doing to well. the water quality is great but the plants seem to be dying. Could someone name all the stuff i might need to bring colour back to my tank????

Thanks.

Sparkles


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

having the same problem, quick/!! someone help us with our plants!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Try read this first...it will help

PLANT PROBLEM


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Great advice man... nice one! It helped a lot.

Thanks.

Sparkles


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Mr Sparkles said:


> Great advice man... nice one! It helped a lot.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


The link was not for solving your problem.It was a guide for you in order to post the right info of your tank in order to be able to tell you the correct solution for your problem.
How are you excpecting from anyone to tell you what is wrong with your tank and plants without knowing at least the plant spieces you have and what syptoms they have?

And instead posting the right info you are posting an ironic 'Thanks it helped a lot'...at least i recieved your answer as ironic....


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry i did not explain after... I went a nd bought a book on aquatic plants after your advice which told me what to look for.

Thanks.

Sparkles


----------

